# FLowcode, duda de como hacer tablas.



## skirider (May 23, 2012)

Primero de todo y como primer msg, presentarme,

Skirider 26 años, ingeniero tecnico especializado en electronica analogica.


Mi problema:

Al no ser un crack en electronica digital un colega me pasa el flowcode 5 y me pongo manos a la obra para solucionar un problemilla para una chapuza que quiero hacer.

resulta que quiero hacer un programa con flowcode que seleccione la informacion de una de las canciones ( previamente entradas) a partir de un numero entrado por teclado, es decir

Teclado = 55    --> sacar por pantalla " O'funk'illo - En el Campito"
Teclado = 128 --> scar por pantalla " Queen - I want it all"

POR EJEMPLO!!!

la lista de canciones la he añadido con un diagrama de calculo y una a una asignadas a una variable ej. 
C55= " O'funk'illo - En el Campito"
c128= " Queen - I want it all"

El problema que tengo es como seleccionar entre esas variables apartir de la leida por el teclado.


gracias! y espero aprender mucho de ustedes!


----------



## elprofetellez (May 24, 2012)

quizás si utilizas el  comando de decisión preguntando si esta presente cada una de tus variables; o trambien el comando de multiples valores de decisión; de hecho, no necesitas una variable para cada caso, si tienes mil canciones no requieres mil variables, con la "variable" CANCION, solo esperas el valor correcto asignado para que aparezca el mensaje en la pantalla.

Por ejemplo, CANCION como variable, puede operar para cualquiera de tus selecciones, pero, si preguntas su valor, ej. 0x41, solo se enviará la información de 0x41.

Saludos!


----------



## skirider (May 24, 2012)

no he acabado de entenderlo, como guardo entonces los titulos de las canciones primero?

y como voy a la posicion de memoria.


----------



## elprofetellez (May 24, 2012)

skirider dijo:


> no he acabado de entenderlo, como guardo entonces los titulos de las canciones primero?
> 
> y como voy a la posicion de memoria.



En el ejemplo que te mando, cada led enciende solamente con la tecla que le corresponde, del 1 al 7, en este caso.

La variable es solo una, y se llama TECLADO.  Lo que cambia es su valor.

Ahora, en tu caso, en lugar de leds, tendrias que colocar el LCD con lo que quieres que te imprima.

Saludos!


----------



## skirider (May 24, 2012)

Muy interesante el ejemplo y de gran ayuda, pero se me plantea otra duda apartir de ese ejemplo, significa que si tengo 500 canciones tengo que hacer un CASE de 500 ramas? flowcode solo me deja hacer un CASE de 10.

saludos gracias!


----------



## elprofetellez (May 24, 2012)

y abajo de esos 10 otro de 10 y abajo otro de 10, y así sucesivamente.

llegando a casa te mando un ejemplo más especifico y con lcd.

saludos!


----------



## elprofetellez (May 24, 2012)

skirider dijo:


> Muy interesante el ejemplo y de gran ayuda, pero se me plantea otra duda apartir de ese ejemplo, significa que si tengo 500 canciones tengo que hacer un CASE de 500 ramas? flowcode solo me deja hacer un CASE de 10.
> 
> saludos gracias!



Te anexo un ejemplo más particular; en este caso, tenemos un LCD y un teclado matricial.

Para "reproducir" una canción, entras el código correspondiente (1A o 2F), y una vez activado, lo cancelas con C.

Chécalo.

Saludos!


----------



## homer32 (May 25, 2012)

Hola skirider,
Con el tema de la programacion no te puedo ayudar mucho, pero el profesortellez es un crack 
Una pregunta el flowcode 5 es la demo o la version completa


----------



## skirider (May 25, 2012)

Bueno viendo vuestros ejemplos he conseguido hacerme un esquem mental de como hacerlo. 

Sigo pensando que si tengo 200 canciones hacer "20 case" no es muy optimo pero por lo que veo es lo que hay 

Mi intencion era hacerlo con tablas pero claro flowcode no puede. Si se puedira seria mas sencillo de programar y de actualizar si decido poner mas canciones.


Gracias, 
luego os cuelgo lo que llevo hecho por si os interesa.


----------

